# How do you get campsite villagers to move in?



## Paint (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been talking to Fauna (the new deer) for abut an hour, playing games and wasting money. When does she offer to move in? I have't had a campsite villager move in yet.


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 7, 2013)

i think its just luck, once the 3rd time I spoke to a villager she offered to move in. but other times i've talked  to them looaddss and they just repeat the same dialogue after a while.
but when my sister played the game on a different character she convinced katt to move in... so maybe if you haven't already got one make a new character try talking to them.. this might not work for you but it worked for me


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 7, 2013)

When Dora visited my town, it took _forever_ for that mouse to even bring it up. I had to have played at least 30 minigames and listened to the same lines about camping over and over again before she asked. She was my first campsite move-in.

But the weird thing is that my last two campers, who I didn't want anywhere near my town, asked right away. They bugged me more about moving in than they offered to play games or to buy my stuff.


----------



## Cobby (Jul 7, 2013)

When you convince campers to move into your village, do they move in on the campsite or place their home in a random location like normal villagers?


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobby said:


> When you convince campers to move into your village, do they move in on the campsite or place their home in a random location like normal villagers?



It's random. Your campsite will always be reserved for campers.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 7, 2013)

Remember to have less than 10 villagers already!


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bug them until they offer to move in or play a game to move in. If you lose, keep trying. I had one camper that was extremely stubborn but I eventually convinced her to move in by playing various games and talking to her a LOT.


----------



## Freya (Jul 7, 2013)

Talk to them A BUNCH! They will ask to play a game to move in eventually. ^.^


----------



## Nami (Jul 7, 2013)

For goodness sake people... Don't play the games! Deny them and they will still give you the option multiple times, keep talking dont give up if you lose he move in game once. It has never ever taken me more than 15 minutes to get a villager from the campsite.


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 8, 2013)

Nami said:


> For goodness sake people... Don't play the games!



But I wanted to play the games...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 8, 2013)

You keep talking to them, even if they say that they don?t want to move, eventually they will tell you that if you win in a game of rock paper scissors against them then they will move in, if you lose, then just leave the tent and re enter, and try again.
Good luck :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cobby said:


> When you convince campers to move into your village, do they move in on the campsite or place their home in a random location like normal villagers?



Their plot will appear 2 days after you convince them to move in, they have to go home and pack first


----------



## Kikiyama (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have to have 9 villagers, or will they still move in even if you only have 8?


----------



## Rendra (Jan 16, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> Do you have to have 9 villagers, or will they still move in even if you only have 8?



They will move in even if you only have 8 villagers.
I like it when they want to play charades to decide if they will move in. Charades is so easy to win. I also liked playing charades on Halloween with villagers just so I could lose and get the pumpkin head or some other "trick" played on me rather than winning more candy.


----------

